# oms reading for abs sensor



## fruitcakesa (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the correct ohms rating for frt wheel abs sensor?
My abs light came on and threw a code stating rt front abs sensor elecrical fault. I want to electrically test the sensor and wiring before buying parts. I got a reading of 1034 ohms.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: oms reading for abs sensor (fruitcakesa)*

FWIW, the MkII Golf/Jetta repair manual states: 1.04k ohms to 1.16k ohms (prior to 1/1989), and 0.8k ohms to 1.4k ohms (after 1/1989). The resistances were the same for front and rear, so check any of the other 3 you have on your Jetta Wagon. 
When one failed on my Corrado, I think it was an open circuit rather than an out of specification resistance.


----------



## fruitcakesa (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oms reading for abs sensor (where_2)*

The left front wheel sensor also read in spec; so for now, I am
assuming the right wheel sensor is ok. That would leave the wiring back to the abs pump to be checked. This wire is sealed as you know in a hard connector and threaded into the pump?. Can I just unscrew it and expose the connection or is tampering with the pump likely to create more problems?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: oms reading for abs sensor (fruitcakesa)*

The ABS sensors are just like the rpm speed sensor..a coil of wire that senses the slots in the wheel hub goin by so exact ohms not as important as either open circuit (coil or leads broken) or low resistance between contacts and metal housing of sensor..coil insulation shot.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: oms reading for abs sensor (fruitcakesa)*

I guess I am surprised that it goes back to the pump and not an ABS brain somewhere else in the car?? They used to bring all the ABS wiring to the brain inside the cabin... The old Bentley used to tell you which wires to check resistances on so you didn't have to unplug the sensors unless something was out of spec. 
Without a Bentley wiring diagram, I'm running out of suggestions.


----------



## fruitcakesa (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oms reading for abs sensor (spitpilot)*

So now I am a bit confused. Is it possible for the wheel sensor to read in spec and still be NG? Anybody have a wiring diagram to indicate where the wires actually go?


----------

